# Audi TT custom turbo manifold



## Trickle X (Oct 30, 2006)

*Audi TT custom turbo manifold and other fab stuff I did*

Hey guys, just wanted to share with you a manifold I built for my TT. It's just a top mount similar to a ramhorn style. It's all 304L SS, using schedule 10 & 40 pipe and a 034 Motorsports 1.8T flange. 


















































































































redid the intake plumbing on the current GT2871R setup:


----------



## Trickle X (Oct 30, 2006)

Here's a MINI cooper 1.6l supercharged that I converted over to straight turbo build.


----------



## Trickle X (Oct 30, 2006)

Here is some shots of the rest of the fab work on the MINI:


----------



## Trickle X (Oct 30, 2006)

and some work I did on a Ducati StreetFighter exhaust:


----------



## Trickle X (Oct 30, 2006)

Here is the lower downpipe for an A4 with a big turbo kit on it. The DP was from ATP and it was hitting the sidewall and axel so bad that it was shaking the entire car. Since the ATP DP was V-Band, I decided to just rotate that and modify the neuspeed exhaust instead. This was the final product that resulted and it fit perfect. Needless to say he was very happy.


----------



## V-TEC this!!! (May 4, 2003)

awesome work. :thumbup:


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

F'ING Awesome!:thumbup::beer:


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

yo man sweet work! 
what part of the country are you in? 
i take it this is shop work or your own rides????


----------



## Trickle X (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks guys...

I am located in central PA. I used to have my own shop with a buisness partner. We did mostly common repairs and I occasionally got to work on my own stuff. Everything posted here is on my own stuff with exception to the A4 exhaust. The MINI was an ongoing project over the past 4 years that I started on before the shop, completed most of it at the shop during 1 week in 09 that I took off and worked after hours on. The Ducati I did this spring and the TT manifold I just did this past week. I've been meaning to build up the TT for 3 years now but I didn't have the time and the MINI was not finished. So now that the MINI is completed I started on the TT. The head is an AEB that I need to clean up yet. I plan on replacing the GT2871R and ATP manifold with the tubular and a GTX3076.
Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ArpyArpad (Jan 4, 2002)

nice. i saw your mini build over at NAM a while ago. i'd love to turbo my mini if i had extra cash laying around. i havent really seen too many people fabbing stuff and getting that in depth for the mini so :thumbup: for you.


----------



## fastrabbit (Jan 17, 2002)

make me want to start on my ram horn manifold... everything looks great


----------



## Trickle X (Oct 30, 2006)

ArpyArpad said:


> nice. i saw your mini build over at NAM a while ago. i'd love to turbo my mini if i had extra cash laying around. i havent really seen too many people fabbing stuff and getting that in depth for the mini so :thumbup: for you.


Thanks....Yes the MINI is kind of limited, but there are a few. The biggest obstical is the tuning. (at least for me) There isnt much available unless you are in CA or can make it to a tuning party with Jan from RMW.


----------



## ArpyArpad (Jan 4, 2002)

i forget the details of the build but are you using standalone? its a built motor too right?


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## ALLGORIMSHOW (Jul 1, 2002)

Trickle X said:


> and some work I did on a Ducati StreetFighter exhaust:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good stuff. :thumbup:

Just wondering about the plastic looking piece on the torch, it that a normal piece to use? I have never seen that before but I am a newb when it come to welding so I don't know ****.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

looks to be a pyrex cup to me. Makes it easier to see what you're welding, especially when doing manifold work with tight radius bends and such.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

BTW. I see you've used some verocious motorsports stuff.... Did you work for them at some point?
They're right down the street from me.


----------



## weiRtech (Jan 17, 2006)

mini head flange looks familiar...


----------



## ALLGORIMSHOW (Jul 1, 2002)

:thumbup:


diive4sho said:


> looks to be a pyrex cup to me. Makes it easier to see what you're welding, especially when doing manifold work with tight radius bends and such.


:thumbup:


----------



## Trickle X (Oct 30, 2006)

Hey guys sorry for the delay in response...

The MINI had a built motor but I lost the lower end when an oil line seperated at speed. I had a stock lower end spare so I swapped the RMW head over and called it a day. I need to rebuild the lower block but for now its on hold.

The glass lense is pyrex. If anyone is interested I can post a link to website to order them...just can't do it from my phone.

No I never worked for Veracious Motorsports...I have an account with them. I use them whenever I need parts in a day since they are so close.

Yup Weir you cut them for me...thx for the quick turnaround on them.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trickle X (Oct 30, 2006)

Oh and no standalone on the tuning...just an Apexi AFC. It works but it could be so much better with a custom ECU tune....

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

Thanks for posting up those pics. That attachment you have for your chop saw is awesome. I'm going to have to make one for mine. I love it! I was wondering how some people get those odd cuts on pipes.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

hey there trickleX! still waiting to hear from you when your ready!


----------



## E U RO C R A P 87 (Oct 3, 2007)

*Wow nice worck*

H¡ONE QUESTION ON THE RAMHORN YOU ARE USING SCH 10 ON THE ELBOWS OR ARE THEY SCH 40 
WILL A RAMHORN MADE OUT OF SCH 10 BE GOOD FOR A DAYLI DRIVER? 

THANKS IN ADVANCE! opcorn:


----------



## fastrabbit (Jan 17, 2002)

euro crap87... cap locks bro.... you need to do some more searching and reading... your posting the same question all over.. you can use sch 10 for a ram horn. 

pm me i'll give a link to something you should read..


----------



## E U RO C R A P 87 (Oct 3, 2007)

*HI !*

Thanks iven searchin and reading but i got confuse, about the zise an sch, 
thank you!


----------



## Trickle X (Oct 30, 2006)

E U RO C R A P 87 said:


> Thanks iven searchin and reading but i got confuse, about the zise an sch,
> thank you!


I am using a mix of sch10 and sch40. You can do that with little issues...sch10 is pretty much strong enough for most applications. I just used what I already had lying around.


----------



## Trickle X (Oct 30, 2006)

speed51133! said:


> hey there trickleX! still waiting to hear from you when your ready!


Yup haven't forgot yah...Just trying to sort out my Haldex issues. If I can get someone to send me a used OEM Haldex controller to test with, hopefully I can get it sorted. If not, I will need to drop the rearend and rebuild the haldex clutch pack.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

good luck. isnt there any way to test a controller? maybe take yours out and put it into someone else's tt to see if it works??


----------



## Trickle X (Oct 30, 2006)

speed51133! said:


> good luck. isnt there any way to test a controller? maybe take yours out and put it into someone else's tt to see if it works??


That would be the easiest way to test my controller, yes. It is just a pain in the a$$ to do to 2 cars. If I can get someones already removed used controller, that would be the easiest way for me to test the my system controller. That way I can buy a used oem controller or fork out another grand for the blue haldex. I could of used the quattro tonite on my way into work. I only had the front two wheels spinning in the snow. It did ok, but no where as good as with all four. I am even running a set of blizzaks. It just stopped working a few days before I installed the snows.


----------



## 77dragrabbit (Jun 24, 2004)

Great job on the welding! I am in the market for a TT coupe. How did it run with the BT?


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

Great work!! Awesome bumper/boost pipe on the mini!!:thumbup:


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

Old thread but still very impressed by the level of craftsmanship:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## carai80 (Jul 9, 2008)

Can u sale 1 for me call jr 6318755334


----------



## A267MM (Nov 9, 2009)

how is that red band saw working for you?


----------



## Trickle X (Oct 30, 2006)

The HF bandsaw works great once you tweak it here and there...it really is a versatile tool...It can be used as a vertical bandsaw as well. I used it this weekend to cut all my 14ga steel sheetmetal for a custom fuel tank. The price is right...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Trickle X (Oct 30, 2006)

I did have a problem that needed replacing when i first bought it but get the warranty. The replacement has been working fine...just buy good blades for it.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Trickle X (Oct 30, 2006)

Here is a pic of the tank... all cuts were done with that saw in horizontal setting....even the curves on the mounting tabs...14ga steel.
Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Trickle X (Oct 30, 2006)

carai80 said:


> Can u sale 1 for me call jr 6318755334


 Which manifold are you interested in? A 1.8t?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Trickle X (Oct 30, 2006)

Powdercoated!
Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Trickle X (Oct 30, 2006)

And my latest creation...









Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Trickle X (Oct 30, 2006)

A little collage of the tank build

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Trickle X (Oct 30, 2006)

I built a motor mount to adapt a Yamaha motor into a honda ruckus.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Trickle X (Oct 30, 2006)

And had to mount a shock...and of course nothing is bolt on....









Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Trickle X (Oct 30, 2006)

The only image I have of myself tig'n and it was from this weekend....I normally work alone so when I can have an extra hand it is welcomed!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Trickle X (Oct 30, 2006)

And the only one of me powder coating...









Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Trickle X (Oct 30, 2006)

More goodies









Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArpyArpad (Jan 4, 2002)

Trickle X said:


> The only image I have of myself tig'n and it was from this weekend....I normally work alone so when I can have an extra hand it is welcomed!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


 you forgot to put a glove on your third hand


----------



## timberland20 (Jul 27, 2008)

which size of stainless steel tubing you have used for the tubalur manifold?


----------



## Trickle X (Oct 30, 2006)

1.25" or 1.5" in schedule 10 or 40. 10 is adequate enough.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

